# Indi's biopsy came back!



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I got Indi's biopsy back around 5:30 pm yesterday and if I were more fit I would have been doing flips. The mass in her mouth was a benign epulis!  Who knows why she was predisposed to it? I guess it was fairly random because it's not really a common thing in general and usually seen in older dogs.

Anyway, so it's out of there. We will be examining all of our dogs mouths very often now! It was quite the scare but the baby dog is ok!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Very glad to hear that!


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Doin' the Happy Dance!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Serious?? God, thats the best new's I've all had all week. Fabulous news, I'm thrilled for you and Indi. I've been wondering if you'd got the results back, but I was too scared to ask! 
Now you can go and have a very merry Easter Day!


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

Yay! Very happy for you and your pup!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Glad everything came back okay!! :thumb:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Yay!! So nice to get news like that isn't it?! Good for you and your sweet baby! :becky:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Awesome news!!! Thanks for keeping us updated!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for all your support and care guys! Penny I had been calling them since wednesday asking if her results were in. They were apposed to be back by thursday but came in friday - so when I called friday afternoon they told me they had them but the dr. is the only one who can interpret the results and she was finishing appointments then she would call. So I pretty much sat through the longest two hours of my life with my heart pounding so hard I seriously felt like I was going to pass out.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh, I am so glad to hear it. Now you can rest easy. How is she recuperating?


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

That's wonderful news! I'm glad the waiting and stressing is over for you, and I hope she recovers quickly!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I am so glad to hear the good news about Indi!


----------

